# Poetry



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 9, 2017)

Well... if ya got it, we wanna see it! XD poetry of any kind XD I'll start


"Friends"
I keep staring at my shelf
Books on it like that elf
I read and wonder, what else
Would've come of me
If I was by myself. --Thomas Laszlo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's some from my Portfolio.

I fly through the fissured foundations of the formidable, fluctuating fire with fluent, flowing finesse. 
My fleeting, fragile feathers are a fair fusion of fabulous freedom and fathomless feelings, a flash of flight. 
The fidelity is fleeting, fading into forbearance: a familiar farewell. 

The radiant suns shone
Twin painfully bright white orbs
Blazing with yellow and golden light
Through a transcendent, ephemeral sea
Of wispy, misty, pale clouds
Like the rippling water of a secret lake
The iridescent veil of wondrous colours
Undulate through the last fiery, flaming rays
The blue-grey shadow of rain still clings opaquely 
To the vast abyss of the opening sky 

Airy voices echoing on the ethereal dawn
Ominous haunting in the umbrageous dusk
Atramentous shadows dancing through the wraith twilight
Ghostly wisps drifting on a deathly enchantment in the melodious night
Spectral sprites flowing through the howling storm
Soulful ethereal light singing the symphony of the silent sky
Pure essence of heart and spirit wandering along the mystical mystery of life
The rhapsodic melody of soul music flowed wave by wave, pure love through every ripple and undulation, harmonizing our song together 

Wind whispers weirdly
With secrets blown away
Until they creep inwards
Sneaking backwards again
Wavering silently, hiding

Rain pools quietly
Echoing into infinity
Breathing droplets of water
Into breath of life
Echoing into nowhere
Forever

Humming bees fill the air
Delicately alighting on each fragile flower
Bundles of busy being and tiny thunder
Transforming thin nectar to sticky honey
Tasting of warm sunlight and flower fragrance
Sweetness alike ripe fruit and berries mixed with 
All the wonders of nature and rich earth 

Sunlight smiles, streaming
Into trees, into flowers, into earth
Moonlight shimmers, streaming
Into leaves, into plants, into water
The world transforms into 
Golden light
Silver light
Illuminating all life through love
As the water slips 
Out of the pool
Droplets cling like diamonds
Thin streams glistening
Tiny pearls within a sea of earth
Sunlight casts a spell
Revealing the whole cosmos
Transforming, diving
Until all is essence
Dancing rivers of light glow
Metamorphosing clean water
To pure, gentle light
Playing the game of life
Deep within
The abyssal


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 9, 2017)

TheCrystallineEntity said:


> Here's some from my Portfolio.
> 
> I fly through the fissured foundations of the formidable, fluctuating fire with fluent, flowing finesse.
> My fleeting, fragile feathers are a fair fusion of fabulous freedom and fathomless feelings, a flash of flight.
> ...



That was beautiful [emoji4][emoji28][emoji736]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 9, 2017)

^Really? I often wonder if my poetry is any good. Thank you!


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 11, 2017)

Really, really dark, gloomy poetry... I should become an emo...

Wish upon a fallen star, glue your shattered dreams,
Do not touch, do not mar, bottle the sun’s bright beams.
Made of glass, let sunlight fill, flood, burn, away all within,
Tear out your tell tale heart, crush and cure it of its din.

Steel, the coins from your own eyes, to the wishing well,
Flutt’ring heart, flying on sighs, tread the paving stones of hell.
Road smooth and warm, bleed on the nails inside your sole,
Everyday torn apart, two half wishes won’t make you whole.

Night, all alone, walls, like sound and light, are gone,
Look up, look up, celestial halls, so dark where sun once shone.
Look down, look down, heart falls, no stars unwished upon.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Feb 11, 2017)

^Very nice!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm writing love poems for Valentines Day


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 14, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> I'm writing love poems for Valentines Day



I'd love to see them if ya got em XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 15, 2017)

This isn't one of the love poems, I need to edit those...but here's this. 

Hollow 

blood on the floor where I have lain 
for so many broken days 
silence settled heavy round me 
nothing in my chest to cry 
There you find me, crushed like glass 
my pieces scattered round me 
dust has gathered on my lips 
for there is pain one cannot scream 
You trace my face, its smooth outline, 
I smile sadly, if I could feel
I'm already broken, already gone 
My heartbeat the sound of an empty chair rocking 
My gaps too far to bridge 
I'm already hollow, already empty 
My hollows filled with echoed space
But still. 
Still I smile. 

I really don't know what to think of how I ended it.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 15, 2017)

I like it, it's dark, it's meaningful most of all, I really enjoyed reading that this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insolent Lad (Feb 15, 2017)

The Centaur

The centaur of Greek legend
is an improbable beast,
or man, if you prefer — 
half of him at least.
Take care if you invite him
to your wedding feast;
it’s possible you’ll find
you have no need for that priest.

Be sure he checks his bow
before he goes inside,
for he may wish to bridle
your intended bride!
She’ll contemplate his arrows,
then grow dissatisfied — 
onto his back she’ll climb
and away she’ll ride!

Half of him is human,
half of him is horse;
neither one is likely
to ever feel remorse.
Nor the blushing bride
he did not need to force,
for you were only a man — 
a centaur is more, of course!

Stephen Brooke Â©2017


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 15, 2017)

Insolent Lad said:


> The Centaur
> 
> The centaur of Greek legend
> is an improbable beast,
> ...



Oh god... I have a dirty mind... especially with that last verse.
But absolutely hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 15, 2017)

Insolent Lad said:


> The Centaur
> 
> The centaur of Greek legend
> is an improbable beast,
> ...



Love it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 15, 2017)

So I've decided to start writing my daily journal in verse because I hate journaling but love writing poems... I think it'll be a fun experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Feb 15, 2017)

Thomas Laszlo said:


> So I've decided to start writing my daily journal in verse because I hate journaling but love writing poems... I think it'll be a fun experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool idea!


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Feb 15, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Cool idea!



I'm excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estarriol (Jul 19, 2019)

I sift the sands and shift my weight
Selectively altering the delicate terrain.


----------



## Zander Willmore (Nov 25, 2019)

Here is one I wrote several years ago.  I have Schizoaffective disorder and because of this I hear voices in my head.  I wrote this because of those voices and the trouble I had going on meds to control them.



The Crazy One

Just because you can’t hear them
Does not mean that they don’t speak
Just because you can’t see them
Does not mean that they are not there

You try to kill them with pills
Never bothering to ask
And never trying to see
Just how much they mean to me

They know all of my secrets
All of my hopes, dreams, and fears
They comfort me though my tears
And share with me my triumphs

I look at you and I think
How lonely you all must be
Without your own family
Living inside your head

So before you all judge me
And start calling me crazy
Realize this one simple fact
You are the killers not me


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 19, 2019)

For the heck of it, a fantasy-oriented piece I turned out a couple weeks ago. I suppose a Tolkien influence can be seen in this one and, as Tolkien, I sometimes find a way to slip something of this sort into a novel.

Hidden

Hiding! Abiding! The goblins in their caves!
Rolling! Gamboling! The mermaids ’neath the waves!
Ah, but men are blind
and little do they find,
fleeing, unseeing, from birth unto their graves.

Peeping! Unsleeping! The fairies in the trees!
Wailing! Unfailing! The banshee on the breeze!
But men stumble on
until their days are gone,
drinking, unthinking, their cup down to its lees.

Lurking! Smirking! The troll beneath his bridge!
Howling! Prowling! The wolf-kind on the ridge!
Men will shut their eyes,
counting themselves wise —
sneering, while fearing, is man’s heritage.

Sorrow! Tomorrow! It comes to mortal men!
Laughter! Long after! Hear the fading din!
Ever live the fay,
beyond our end of day.
Hidden! Forbidden! Unknown, our fairy kin!

Stephen Brooke ©2019


----------



## LadyErynn (Dec 27, 2019)

I love dark poetry, and I JUST finished my first Poetry Chapbook at the beginning of this month! While I can't share those (yet), here's one of my previous favorites that didn't make the cut. Enjoy!

*Milton
*
The ossuary is empty 
It’s been that way for years 
There are no bones to speak of 
There’s only hopes and fears 

A single man named Milton 
Remembers its heyday 
Back when the bones were flowing 
And the dead would come to stay 

He can recall the parties 
The spirits used to host 
Whenever new bones arrived 
And with the bones, a ghost 

Milton always handled  
The new bones with respect 
Polished them until they shone 
While the spirits ran unchecked 

Until there arose a war, 
And the ossuary burned 
The spirits went up in flames 
And the bones, to ashes, turned 


Now Milton wanders  
Around the charred remains 
Looking for his ghostly friends 
That left him here in chains 

The ossuary is empty 
It’s nothing but a shell 
But if you visit Milton’s ghost 
He’ll have a tale to tell… 
*

Copyright LadyErynn, 2019 

*


----------



## pmmg (Dec 28, 2019)

Sorry, I came in to read LadyErynn's poem and did not realize there was so much here.

Just comment, cause I see the Bold Copyright at the end. This is general chit chat. I think there are some areas of the sight that are not able to be viewed by non-members, and I am not sure if general Chit Chat is one of them. Maybe someone more in the know could say something about it.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 28, 2019)

Possibly this would be worth a new thread but I was just thinking how much Longfellow's "Hiawatha" (which I read through at age eight) influenced my love of both poetry and fantasy—of words in general. Maybe my first great literary influence. I suppose  some would call it 'cultural appropriation' these days.


----------



## LadyErynn (Dec 28, 2019)

pmmg said:


> Sorry, I came in to read LadyErynn's poem and did not realize there was so much here.
> 
> Just comment, cause I see the Bold Copyright at the end. This is general chit chat. I think there are some areas of the sight that are not able to be viewed by non-members, and I am not sure if general Chit Chat is one of them. Maybe someone more in the know could say something about it.


 Fair point. I only posted it since I'm new and unfamiliar with the forum territory. I'll remove it. Thanks!

How do I remove it? My original post doesn't have an edit button...


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 28, 2019)

LadyErynn said:


> Fair point. I only posted it since I'm new and unfamiliar with the forum territory. I'll remove it. Thanks!
> 
> How do I remove it? My original post doesn't have an edit button...



This is a perfectly good place to leave a poem. Or as good a place as any other. You can also create a portfolio for whatever you wish to share if it doesn't seem right for an ordinary forum post.


----------



## LadyErynn (Dec 29, 2019)

Insolent Lad said:


> This is a perfectly good place to leave a poem. Or as good a place as any other. You can also create a portfolio for whatever you wish to share if it doesn't seem right for an ordinary forum post.



Thank you! I wasn't planning to remove the whole poem...just the bold copyright at the end.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh, I put my copyright notice on everything I post online. It's a good habit even if it probably is useless.


----------



## BearBear (Dec 3, 2022)

Blessed is the evening for sages and thieves:

As one speaks the other creeps,
While the balance is blissfully unaware.

Though their paths are far and varied,
For both you should be wary.

As one may take your wares,
The other will take you unawares.

And in equal measure loss.


----------

